# Funcionamiento de una LDR



## murphys (Jun 29, 2006)

Hola, estoy probando el funcionamiento de una ldr. El circuito de pruebas que tengo montado es el siguiente:






Si aumento la cantidad de luz que recibe el LDR, el led luce más. Y si lo dejo en oscuridad total, el led se apaga y quiero conseguir el efecto contrario, pero no lo consigo. ¿Alguna ayudita?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 29, 2006)

murphys dijo:
			
		

> Hola, estoy probando el funcionamiento de una ldr. El circuito de pruebas que tengo montado es el siguiente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola, puede poner el led con una resistencia en paralelo con la LDR.
Cuando haya luz la mayor parte de la corriente se irá por la LDR pro su baja resistencia,, en la oscuridad su resistencia será alta y la corriente preferirá pasar por el led.

Saludos


----------



## murphys (Jun 29, 2006)

No se si te refieres a esto, pero así tampoco funciona, el led se queda encendido todo el rato. 





Lo que busco es que la ldr me de un '1' cuando capte luz y un '0' cuando esté a oscuras


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 29, 2006)

murphys dijo:
			
		

> No se si te refieres a esto, pero así tampoco funciona, el led se queda encendido todo el rato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entonces utiliza un transistor.

El led en el colector+la resistencia.
Otra resistencia de base a Vcc y la LDR de base a Gnd

En resúmen, usa un transistor en configuración emisor común con divisor de tensiones.

Saludos


----------



## murphys (Jun 29, 2006)

Perdona. Creo que me estoy explicando mal. 

  Lo que quiero conseguir es que la LDR me de un '0' lógico cuando no haya luz, y un '1' lógico cuando si haya luz. El led no tiene ninguna funcion. Nos olvidamos de el. Siento haberte liado.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 29, 2006)

Pon una puerta logica con triguer tipo 7414 o 40106


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 29, 2006)

murphys dijo:
			
		

> Perdona. Creo que me estoy explicando mal.
> 
> Lo que quiero conseguir es que la LDR me de un '0' lógico cuando no haya luz, y un '1' lógico cuando si haya luz. El led no tiene ninguna funcion. Nos olvidamos de el. Siento haberte liado.



Hola, mire este lo hice para otro compañero.

<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</center>

Cuando no hay luz, la LDR tiene una alta resistencia, entonces la corriente de R100K fluye en su mayor parte hacia el transistor saturándolo. Al saturarse el transistor se comporta como interruptor cerrado y el relé se disparaba.

Al haber luz la LDR baja su resistencia y la corriente a travéz de ella aumenta, disminuye l aque llega  ala base y se va a corte.

Ahora en vez de relé, con el transistor y una resistencia (pruebe con una de 10k) ponga la r10k a Vcc la otra terminal unala al colector del transistor y el emisor a tierra.

Entre la R10k y el colector será su salida, cuando el transistor se sature habrá un 0 de lo contrario un 1.

Saludos


----------



## murphys (Jun 29, 2006)

Gracias...mañana comprare un transistor ahora no tengo ninguno sin utilizar y os comento


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 29, 2006)

Este es el esquema de nuestro moderador EinSoldiatGott.
El circuito se basa en un simple divisor de tension y el efecto caida de los diodos led.
Si la tension Vled es inferior a 1V para dido rojo o de 108V para verde/naranja el led estara apagado, pero en el instante que suba un poco mas espezara a lucir.
Haz la prueba y veras que cuando la tension supera un determinado humbral espieza a lucir el led.


----------



## Randy (Jun 29, 2006)

solo con invertir el orden de los componentes basta....
pero el transisitor entrega una señal procesada. y es mejor 


Saludos


----------



## botyas (May 28, 2007)

como puedo montar unas 10 resistencias para que cuando esten todas tapadas se encienda una bombilla o un led.

He probado uniendo varios transistores pero creo que no lo estoy haciendo bien porque o no se enciende o no se apaga, asi que a ver si alguien me puede echar una mano.

gracias.

Si hay otra forma de hacerlo o utilizando otra cosa que no se transistor tb me vale


----------



## Francisco Valdez (May 28, 2007)

Como es que estas conectando resistencias o transistores???

Estas usando LDR??? porque no necesariamente tienes que usar 10 rersistencias, conecta una LDR en divisor con potenciómetro.

Busca en google existen varios circuitos con esta aplicación.

Saludos


----------



## botyas (May 28, 2007)

a ver necesito que sean 10 porque si faltase alguna por tapar el led no deberia encerse. La verdad no se ni como empezar, como dije antes no consigo nada efectivo.

he echo el montaje que hay en la pag anterior y hace lo contrario con luz se apaga y cuando lo tapo se enciende, pero eso solo con una ldr. lo dificil es conectar las otras 9, supongo que poniendolas en serie no consegire mucho .

gracias por la respuesta y a ver si me aclaras un poco las cosas porque la verdad estoy un poco perdido con este tema.

P.D: hay alguna manera de hacerlo con un pic supongo que un 16f87x y conectar las ldr a las patas del pic para que cundo todas esten tapadas se encienda. He visto tb circuitos con un 555 pero la verdad no entiendo muy bien la funcion de eso.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 5, 2007)

Las LDRs y su correspondiente resistencia forman un divisor de tensión.
Los diodos comparan las diferentes tensiones y eligen la mayor.
Si la tensión resultante alcanza para activar el Gate del MOSFET-N, este chupa toda la corriente de R1 impidiendo que se encienda el LED.
Si la tensión en el gate de Q1 es insuficiente, queda abierto y la corriente de R1 enciende el LED.

Osea:
El LED enciende solo si todas las LDRs están tapadas.
El LED se apaga si al menos 1 LDR tiene luz.

Tips:
La sensibilidad de las LDRs se puede ajustar individualmente ajustando su R del divisor.
Si solo se necesita la señal lógica y no el LED, R1 se cambia para que el consumo sea mucho menor.


----------

